# primer black 200sx...moded oem bumper



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what color you gonna paint it?


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i'd leave it like that.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

for now im gonna leave it like that... i still need to finish primering my se-r side skirts then ill throw em on.... i was kinda sick of the forest green color of it... if yall dont know, i blacked out the license plate part out and i chopped off those lil bars inside the bottom of the bumper... and also clear coated my tail lights red


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

lookin' good but where's the bling-bling?!


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Leave the primer on man. Black primer dont reflect that much light. Its wicked at night. The next car I get is going to be a 240 and I plan on keeping everything on that sucker black, but the body will just be flat black primer...yea, Im hooked on the black primer thing.
Get ya some black rims and youll be set.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

No waY DUDE, Get it chrome dipped.. Id bust a nut over a chrome car..


----------

